
Bloomberg reporter of challenged ‘Big Hack’ story gets promoted - MikusR
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/09/17/bloomberg-reporter-challenged-big-hack-story-gets-promoted/
======
chews
How is that not really what was possible -
[https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/90758/hacking/usbanywhe...](https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/90758/hacking/usbanywhere-
supermicro-bmc-flaws.html)

I get it, he called it a "spy-chip" but the BMC really did have exploitable
attack surface.

~~~
cuchulain
The difference between a purported nation-state backed subversion of supply
chain and manufacturing lines, and poor security in the firmware of the BMC,
is still night and day though, and still not what the original article
claimed.

------
msie
Tell Fake News, Get Promoted!

------
xrayzerone
“The Wire” in its last season thought-provokingly explores this topic. What
got me was the big lie was comprised of a mesh of micro-decisions, not a big
monolithic deception.

